# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  9 maanden niet meer ongesteld!!???

## merel1989

Hallo,

Ik was afgelopen zomer aan de zware anti conceptie pil begonnen.
Ik werd er heel erg emotioneel, depressief van dus ben na 3 a 4 maanden alweer gestopt, ik ben kort daarna 1 dag een klein beetje ongesteld geweest.
Dat was in november 2007.
Het is nu onderhand juli 2008 en ben nog steeds niet ongesteld geweest.
Heb na het stoppen met de pil ook veel last van puistjes die ik daarvoor bijna niet had  :Frown: ! Alleen een enkele rond m'n ongesteldheid.
Ik begin nu onderhand wel heel onzeker en bang te worden wat er mis is en of die puistjes zullen verdwijnen als ik weer ongesteld zou worden en of ik het ooit nog ga worden. Ik heb gelukkig over 3 weken een afspraak bij de gynaecoloog en hoop dat het niets ernstigs is en dat ik snel weer ongesteld word.

Hebben andere dit probleem ook (gehad) of weten miscchien wat dit is?? Hoop echt wat reacties te horen.

Alvast bedankt.

----------

